# Virginia Cops Drawing Guns And Spraying Army Lieutenant During Traffic Stop



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Lets poke the bees nest on this topic.

*Reason for stop* - No license plate on his vehicle and excessive tint. (suspect stated he just bought the car)
*Fail to stop for police* - Police were actively pursuing him for about 1.5 miles with active lights and siren. Mr. Nazario would later claim he was scared and was looking for a well light area to stop. (well, alright.. maybe, if that is the case put your hazards on roll down your window and at very least acknowledge the officer with a thumbs up or wave whatever, if he truly had greater concern he should have used the cell phone he just recorded the incident with and called 911.)
*Vehicle comes to rest *- Well, now that he is in a well light area, not knowing what the hell is going on the police order him out of the vehicle during a felony stop. Nazario ignores the officer orders and continues to argue with the cops stating he is not getting out. Meanwhile Nazario is trying to get the best Selfi picture on his smart phone, and tells the officers he will not get out of his car. As LA would say this is what we call a clue.
*During felony stop* - Officer cannot see if there is any one else in the vehicle due to tint and time of day 1800. When he does start to comply and rolls down the drivers side window only and one hand is visible from the officer prospective.
*Backup arrives -* If I was a member of the Army, Navy, Marines ect I know I would have a warm and fuzzy feeling among the sea of blue lights and police officers.
*Exit orders - *Now that all your concerns have evaporated get the FUCK out of the car. If you think the cops are in the wrong follow it up at a later time with IA. Mr. Nazario is now gambling with his life.
*The suspect now begins to actively resist - *Not only when he refuses to exit the vehicle, but when he is removed by the police he continues to resist the officers are trying to cuff him.
*Search incident to arrest - *Officer locate a unsecured firearm in his vehicle, it appeared the weapon was not in his immediate control however it did look it was accessible to Mr. Nazario from the drivers seat *I don't know with the law are in Virginia re: firearm being left in a vehicle. In Massachusetts it needs to be stored in a lockbox (or trunk with lock) or "in your immediate control" on your person.
*Key notes: *“I’m honestly afraid to get out.” One of the officers told Nazario, “Yeah, you should be!”. This is a dumb thing to say. especially with bodycam activated
*Key notes: *Officer stated "your about to ride the lighting" I don't see this to be real egregious but same as above you are on camera.
*Key Notes:* Nazario 27, is a graduate of Virginia State University, he is also a lieutenant in the U.S. Army Medical Corps and was coming from a drill. he's not a dumb guy at all and knew what he was doing and looking for a payday.
*Key notes:* Nazario is Black and Latino, who cares! race was not a factor in this situation until Nazario made it one.






Norfolk, Virginia — Two Virginia police officers have been sued for allegedly drawing their guns on a uniformed Army officer during a traffic stop and spraying him with a substance. U.S. Army Lt. Caron Nazario was driving Dec. 5, 2020, in his newly purchased Chevrolet Tahoe when two Windsor police officers, Joe Gutierrez and Daniel Crocker pulled over Nazario, while he was dressed in uniform, according to the lawsuit filed April 2. The officers’ body camera footage shows both exiting their patrol cars with guns drawn, while 2nd Lt. Caron Nazario had his hands held in the air outside the driver’s side window as he told the armed officers, “I’m honestly afraid to get out.” One of the officers told Nazario, “Yeah, you should be!”. The officer then pepper-sprayed Nazario, exercised knee-strikes to his legs and placed him handcuffs. The stop happened on a night in December after one of the two officers said Nazario’s SUV had tinted windows and didn’t have a rear license plate. Now, Nazario is asking for at least $1 million in damages and for the court to rule that the two officers violated his rights, including rights under the Fourth Amendment.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I watched the entire incident last night. I completely agree and I cringed a little when the officer said “yeah you should be” as a response. I get it and understand that adrenaline, frustration and anger are all relevant during this stop but don’t feed into this bozos game. 

That being said, that lieutenant is a disgrace to the uniform and race baiting troll. 

Also in my experience when dealing with a veteran/active duty , I ASSUME that they are more likely to be armed than Joe Citizen. 

Just my $.02


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

POS “LT”... race baiting at its finest.
ALL cops should refuse to arrest blacks and just take a report to let the DA decide on charges.
Two weeks of this across the US and shit will change.
Face it: blacks feel they are inviolate because it’s racism to hold them to the law.

Prove me wrong.


Im waiting....


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

One of the officers was fired .


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

CCCSD said:


> POS “LT”... race baiting at its finest.
> ALL cops should refuse to arrest blacks and just take a report to let the DA decide on charges.
> Two weeks of this across the US and shit will change.
> Face it: blacks feel they are inviolate because it’s racism to hold them to the law.
> ...


Unfortunately in this day and age calling someone a "racist" is like calling someone in your neighborhood a "communist" back in the early 1950's, nothing is vetted, just accepted, and presumed to be fact. By the time the subjected party attempts to defend his or her ideology or opinion the well has already been poisoned. No one will drink from it, and no one will care about what you have say to defend yourself any longer. It is much like a modern day scarlet letter.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I feel like the term “racist” has been so overly misused lately with false accusations and saying it just to say it that the true definition of it has lost its actual meaning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Its the Achilles heel of any left leaning virtue signaling moron.


----------



## WMA7787 (May 4, 2014)

CCCSD said:


> POS “LT”... race baiting at its finest.
> ALL cops should refuse to arrest blacks and just take a report to let the DA decide on charges.
> Two weeks of this across the US and shit will change.
> Face it: blacks feel they are inviolate because it’s racism to hold them to the law.
> ...


Couldn’t agree with this more.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Ahhh yeah.........
Like to see how the "El-Tee" would've made out with MP's or DoD cops refusing. Too bad the cops uttered those phrases, because at that point they lost any professionalism they had.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

The media-reported outcome of this incident will contribute to the cumulative death of policing.

Given the exact same set of circumstances (prior to the contact with the operator) this very well could’ve been a OIS with fatalities and the driver speeding away to never be seen again.

The most dangerous narrative is that you “don’t need to listen to the police”. Every comment on this video is like “cops think they are god” and “cops shouldn’t shout at him, he’s already scared” and similar BS. Written by a bunch of keyboard warriors who won’t ever know the emotions and risks of performing a felony traffic stop, no matter how insignificant the reason for the initial stop.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

As I’ve said nume times: stop any proactive work. Only take cold reports. Drive slowly, obeying all laws. Follow policy to the letter.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

...and when the opportunity comes up, RETIRE.

Unlike me who threw that opportunity away. I'll just pray a lot and only answer my calls.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Surprise, surprise....not his first rodeo. Dude looks autistic.






Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hush said:


> Surprise, surprise....not his first rodeo. Dude looks autistic.


OMG! 
Did anyone catch his Nasty Girl "Honor Guard" tab? Shit he's practically somewhere between a Green Beret and a Ranger. Somebody high speed like that SHOULD be given a break. I mean begging like a middle school kid to not get a demerit is indicative of his strong moral character. I mean really, just because nobody can see his license plates and he's speeding nearly 20 over is no reason for a traffic stop. That's only two (2) strikes in my book. SHEEESH!


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

He's an officer and a gentlemen. Why should he listen to privates and sergeants!?!? LOL!!!!


----------

